# More !



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Since i have had such a succes trapping jackels with frog as bait i went and got more.. Golden jackel's hide goes very high $$$ about 50-70$ ! not alot of people trap here so im making alot of profit ! 
So i got this frog using a dankung pocket thunder frame with 7/8" .030 latex cut at 8.5" and a 3/8 steel ball.. from 12~ meters..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wise investment !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent return for a bit of slingshot ammo!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Great kill


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

can you post some pics of your next jackal and maybe your process for skinning i would love to see how you do it :thumbsup:


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> can you post some pics of your next jackal and maybe your process for skinning i would love to see how you do it


No problem ! as long as i get one


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

zippo said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > can you post some pics of your next jackal and maybe your process for skinning i would love to see how you do it
> ...


thanks Zip


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

awesome on your frog hunting....very nice to trap for the hide's...wise man..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, nice shot... and that frame is nice and compact, hip pocketable Keep it up!


----------

